# AVD in Chinesich



## xip (16. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

tja, dumme Frage, aber bei mir in einem AVD kommen immer chinesische Schriftzeichen. 

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die ausschalten kann?

Dank euch.


----------



## Geeeee (16. Sep 2010)

Du und dein AVD 
Du hast schon die (aktuelle,) offizielle Version von Google? Btw. was für ein OS hast du denn? Im anderen Thread schreibst du ja PC, also Linux/Unix oder Windows?


----------



## xip (16. Sep 2010)

ja, keine Ahnung, hab keine Plan von Droid! 

hab schon Windows mit dem offiziellen Android SDK von Google !


----------

